# Ankona Shadowcast down south



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

people and weight capacity?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

I could guess that this is going to be a two adult, and maybe one child boat. It will depend on what seating "Center box or cooler" that you choose.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't wait to run that thing again. lol but with the 25 this time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

> Can't wait to run that thing again. lol but with the 25 this time.
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Can't wait to run that thing again. lol but with the 25 this time.
> >
> > What are you doing tomorrow ?


Going with Ryan to buy a truck. And installing the back rest on my skiff.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

interested in how skinny it will run without jack plate.
and like you said, speed, with 2 guys and gear with 25hp 2 stroke. that boat is sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet..... I can use your pictures to drool over until I get mine.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

what is the overall length, from tongue to end of motor? about how much tongue weight, i have a 4 door car to tow with. lol. If all goes as planned, ill be ordering one mid june!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you buy it or are you just testin it?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

prop shiner you can pull the shadowcast with a honda civic if you had to. its 16t feet... but light weight!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Is that the galvanized trailer they are gunna offer?


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks freediver, thats exactly what i was wondering.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

excited to see the results with that 25


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet boat! I'm glad I was able to finally see it in person over the weekend. It was also nice to meet you Skinny Dippin. I think that boat is gonna attract a ton of attention. Perfect boat for a 20hp! I forgot to ask Mel if he's gonna eventually offer a full deck cap for it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

> Is that the galvanized trailer they are gunna offer?


Yes, it is one of the galvanized trailers that Mel is going to offer. Just like always, he wants to give his customers lot's of choices.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

After some frustrating pull cord issues on Sunday. I am taking the Shadowcast to the water tomorrow after work. If I have no further issues, there will be some numbers on here tomorrow night.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

> After some frustrating pull cord issues on Sunday. I am taking the Shadowcast to the water tomorrow after work. If I have no further issues, there will be some numbers on here tomorrow night.


Any news ???


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Bob is that your boat or just testing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

> Bob is that your boat or just testing?


I brought it down here to test with the 25 Merc, and do demo rides. Mel is getting lot's of inquiries regarding that, and he doesn't have the time.After all of the testing is finished, I will start rigging this boat out with some of my products. As well as other things like seat cushion, i've already installed the gunwale rod holders. In other words it will be tested then made into a "Bonaflied" edition and put up for sale.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

That's cool to take the time and test out the skiff. Ever since i saw on here I thought i was an awesome skiff. Not to be a prik, but if this were not an ankona there would be people on here saying that this post belongs in the "The Commercial Zone". just trying to be fair to everyone on here when the "Commercial zone" is describe as:

"boats, marine products, marine services from those in the industry plus product reviews and announcements from those who make the products or are tight with them"

Once again just trying to be fair and curious to others. 

On a different note. can't wait to see it done  






> > Bob is that your boat or just testing?
> 
> 
> I brought it down here to test with the 25 Merc, and do demo rides. Mel is getting lot's of inquiries regarding that, and he doesn't have the time.After all of the testing is finished, I will start rigging this boat out with some of my products. As well as other things like seat cushion, i've already installed the gunwale rod holders. In other words it will be tested then made into a "Bonaflied" edition and put up for sale.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

> That's cool to take the time and test out the skiff. Ever since i saw on here I thought i was an awesome skiff. Not to be a prik, but if this were not an ankona there would be people on here saying that this post belongs in the "The Commercial Zone". just trying to be fair to everyone on here when the "Commercial zone" is describe as:
> 
> "boats, marine products, marine services from those in the industry plus product reviews and announcements from those who make the products or are tight with them"
> 
> ...




I have posted a bunch of times that Ankona Skiffs owned or being demoed by people representing the company should be in the Commercial Section. That would go for any other Manufacture as well.

I have an Ankona and love it. By now most know that no other manufacture comes close to their skiff line in terms of function, quality and price.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Bob has no tie to Ankona. He's not paid by them, or nothing.
The same way he always posted all his Gheenoe's on here. Which he did the same thing with.
Bob is just a boat nut that gets a kick out of hooking up small skiffs.... Therefore, he's in it for the build. Not the boat. He tricks one out, and sells it. Only to do it all over again to another boat. He is not on any payroll or nothing. Now, if Mel was doing the rigging and posting, it would belong in the Commercial zone.

What better way to get a review of a skiff from a third party. And giving that third party the option of rigging it how ever they please? I think it's genius. Everyone knows Bob is hardcore Gheenoer. Just my two cents....


-Eric Estrada
tailingloop.tumblr.com


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Well, Bob has no tie to Ankona. He's not paid by them, or nothing.
> The same way he always posted all his Gheenoe's on here. Which he did the same thing with.
> Bob is just a boat nut that gets a kick out of hooking up small skiffs.... Therefore, he's in it for the build. Not the boat. He tricks one out, and sells it. Only to do it all over again to another boat. He is not on any payroll or nothing. Now, if Mel was doing the rigging and posting, it would belong in the Commercial zone.
> 
> ...


Eric it's funny How you defend this post. Earlier in a different post from what I recall you said the same about a Boggy Creek post belonging in the "Commercial zone", Tom later corrected you. 
Yes we all know Bob is a boat nut, but as we also know Bob has his company "Strong arm Product" http://www.strongarmproducts.com/. by the looks to me and the description on the "Commercial zone" saids "boats, marine products, marine services from those in the industry plus product reviews and announcements from those who make the products or are tight with them"

1.  marine products - bob is the owner of Strong arm Products is going to rig the boat with them

2.  marine services from those in the industry - seems to be bob is rigging the boat which is a service to mel for which is later going to be sold. mel sells his hull and bob sells his products and rigging service

3. product reviews - from what i see here The shadow cast is getting reviewed by "those in the industry" 

4. those who make the products - Once again Strongarm Products 

5. "are tight with them" - I believe bob traded on of his casting platforms for the polling platform just to try it out on the shadow cast 

for some reason it seems to be like theres a common interest here. 
There is no free lunch, 

I don't have to go on for you to see my point

Not only speaking for myself, but on half of others here that I have talk to, what we're trying to say is if you going to ditch it be ready to be called out. We find it unfair how some people here like to throw stone when they live in glass houses.

As for me, I wish bob the best and would like to see his company grow because he makes one hell of a great product as well as mel and his shop. Hope he keeps his prices the same and doesn't raise them when he knows he could make more money for supply and demand.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So you know, The reason why I posted what I posted, was because that's the bs we have been getting. 

Bob doesn't offer rigging. Where has he ever offered rigging? He sells products. And he's always rigged gheenoe's with all his products, and posted about it. here, in the bragging section. Very similar to many other users. Everyone knew how "tight" he is with Gheenoe. Playing a big role in the Rally's every year. Yet no one complained. 

There's a reason there's such a following for these boats on here. 

And lets ask, who's boat is where right now and for what reasons. And what time is this, now? And instead of letting people know what's going on with said skiff, is on here trying to call out owners of a competitor brand?

People seem to be getting butt hurt about the positive response of these boats. This forum is turning for the worst. 


People who recommend an Ankona, do so because they own one. And love their boats.

I hope all the issues with your skiff are resolved this time. Since they had to build you a new hull and all, it would suck if it happened again.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like it's working well for Bob, maybe I should hire some "pro-staffers" to fight my internet battles for me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Folks here's the deal. If you feel there is a problem with a post CONTACT A MODERATOR. Stop trying to play internet nanny and starting these threads which do nothing but start arguments and derail the OP's topic. 

These actions will not be tolerated any more. I will delete and ban the internet nanny's gripe and the fanboy responses. 

There is nothing wrong with this topic or the OP's intent.

Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't mean to upset anyone with this thread. All I am trying to do, is help fellow members get some questions answered regarding this skiff.So if an administrator would like to move this thread to a more appropriate section, that would be fine. I am ending my contribution to this thread right now.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

iMacattack

x100,000,000 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

what speeds did you get!!!??? how shallow without jack plate?


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

poling draft?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> poling draft?


When I poled that skiff..... 5".....easy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know an exact number, but when I poled this skiff, I purposely tried getting it stuck. I managed to get it stuck in about a true 3-4". That was poling on a loaded yeti on the back.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

How many fish did you see in 3"? lol just stirring the pot!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How many fish did you see in 3"? lol just stirring the pot!




None at all, and don't ever expect to see any. Mel got it on video, though. I just poled up onto a bar purposely to see how far I could go before getting stuck. I got stuck in 3-4". so I say a 5-6" is a true real draft. not a fake number people throw online just to sound high tech. 
And that was on hard bottom.


----------

